# Best String Orchestra Compositions?



## chillowack

I scanned scores of threads in this forum without finding this topic, but if it already exists, please kindly direct me to it.

My question is: what, in your opinion, are the best compositions for string orchestra?

Please list as many as you like, in order of your preference, and if possible, please include a few words about why you like the piece/what you like about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Aramis

What about this one:










It's Mendelssohn. What more could I say? I guess you know his style, maybe even those particular pieces.

If not - give them a listen.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi Chillowack, it seems you have taken my advice!

The mendelssohn mentioned above is excellent, I would also recommend:

Josef Suk's Serenade for strings
Schuman's Fifth symphony
(not R Schumann)


----------



## chillowack

Aramis said:


> What about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Mendelssohn. What more could I say? I guess you know his style, maybe even those particular pieces.
> 
> If not - give them a listen.


My acquaintance with Mendelssohn was insufficiently developed (though I liked what I had heard of him before). Thank you for pointing me back to him Aramis, I absolutely love his second symphony and I'm going to download the score and study it.


----------



## chillowack

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Chillowack, it seems you have taken my advice!
> 
> The mendelssohn mentioned above is excellent, I would also recommend:
> 
> Josef Suk's Serenade for strings
> Schuman's Fifth symphony
> (not R Schumann)


Yes my friend, I am currently composing my first string orchestra piece (per your suggestion!), and therefore I'm seeking great models to study.

Thanks for these recommendations!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Cool Chillowack 

Bear in mind the String orchestra is not a form but a medium with which you can write anything.


----------



## Weston

For me the Mendelssohn string symphonies sound almost like baroque, which is a good thing. They are highly textured and exuberant. My vote would go to them too, except I would rank string orchestra pieces by Vaughan-Williams, especially the Tallis Fantasia, a bit higher. 

I am also rather fond of Bernstein's settings for string orchestra of the late Beethoven quartets.


----------



## Tapkaara

I won't say what the best are but I have two works for strings that I absolutely adore:

Impromptu by Sibelius and Orawa by Wojciech Kilar.


----------



## Lukecash12

Schumann Cello Concerto in A minor Opus 129. It has exquisite melodic work in it, has some interesting uses of texture, excellent orchestration in general, very Romantic and poignant. Also, it has some beautiful technical work in it, uses basically every note on the Cello part, and a lot of evocative effects with the instruments. But that's just what you expect out of Schumann, he was quite the symphonic composer.

I would definitely suggest Rostropovich's performance of the piece.


----------



## chillowack

Tapkaara said:


> Impromptu by Sibelius


Tapkaara, what opus is this? It seems Sibelius composed more than one Impromptu.


----------



## Weston

Tapkaara said:


> I won't say what the best are but I have two works for strings that I absolutely adore:
> 
> Impromptu by Sibelius and Orawa by Wojciech Kilar.


Excuse the off topic response, but I am just discovering some of Kilar's massive orchestra compositions - I _think _they are tone poems, but I'm not at home to look. I'm thunderstruck by them. They can make the hair stand up on my arms. (One of them is called _Exodus_ as I recall.)

I'll have to look into this string orchestra piece.


----------



## Sid James

I also like this medium, & I created this thread a while back:

http://www.talkclassical.com/4497-your-favourite-work-string.html

& if you want a piece that has many types of stringed instruments (string orchrestra, piano, harp, harpsichord), then Frank Martin's _Petite Symphonie Concertante _is it...


----------



## Lukecash12

Weston said:


> Excuse the off topic response, but I am just discovering some of Kilar's massive orchestra compositions - I _think _they are tone poems, but I'm not at home to look. I'm thunderstruck by them. They can make the hair stand up on my arms. (One of them is called _Exodus_ as I recall.)
> 
> I'll have to look into this string orchestra piece.


Aha! It came to me, and it was obvious. What of Chausson's Poeme? It's one of the best orchestral works that I know of.


----------



## chillowack

Andre said:


> I also like this medium, & I created this thread a while back:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/4497-your-favourite-work-string.html
> 
> & if you want a piece that has many types of stringed instruments (string orchrestra, piano, harp, harpsichord), then Frank Martin's _Petite Symphonie Concertante _is it...


Thanks Andre! You have found the thread I was looking for.

I appreciate everyone's input here.


----------



## shsherm

The 4th movement of Mahler's 5th Symphony(Adagietto) should at least get honorable mention. It is among the best music for strings of all.


----------



## anon2k2

The Mendelssohn String Symphonies are great, and even more impressive when you account for his age when composing them.

Also:

Benjamin Britten, Simple Symphony
Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite
Ralph Vaugh Williams (arr), Rhosymedre
Gustav Holst, St. Paul Suite
Dag Viren, Serenade for String Orchestra
Anton Arensky, Variations on a theme of Tchaikovsky


----------



## Lukecash12

anon2k2 said:


> The Mendelssohn String Symphonies are great, and even more impressive when you account for his age when composing them.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Benjamin Britten, Simple Symphony
> Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite
> Ralph Vaugh Williams (arr), Rhosymedre
> Gustav Holst, St. Paul Suite
> Dag Viren, Serenade for String Orchestra
> Anton Arensky, Variations on a theme of Tchaikovsky


It's great to see someone who champions the name of Mendelssohn. I agree with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## MDEbass

I'd say my favorite string orchestra composition is Vaughan Williams' Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis. 

The Adagietto from Mahler 5 is definitely a favorite too, as well as Elgar's Sospiri.


----------



## andruini

Holst's St. Paul Suite is my favorite. You'll find few works as energetic and exuberant as that..


----------



## Bartók

Probably Bartok's Divertimento for Strings.


----------



## Alexandre F

The "Threnody" of Penderecki is much greater than many of the things mentioned here.


----------



## alan sheffield

*Best String Music*

English composers seem to have an affinity with the string orchestra:

Elgar - Introduction and Allegro
Vaughan Willams - Tallis Fantasia and the later Partita
Tippett - Double Concerto, Corelli Fantasia
Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge plus his string writing in song cycles like Les Illuminations, Serenade and Nocturne is amazing
Bliss - Music for Strings

Barber - Adagio although you could argue that this doesn't count as it was for string quartet originally.


----------



## Head_case

alexandre f said:


> the "threnody" of penderecki is much greater than many of the things mentioned here.


+1 ftw!!!!


----------



## Polednice

How has Dvorak's _Serenade_ gone unmentioned?! You all ought to be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## Alexandre F

Head_case said:


> +1 ftw!!!!


I am sorry - what does this mean?


----------



## Head_case

FTW = 'For the win!'
FTL = 'For the lose!'


Keep with it! You don't want to give non-classical folk the impression we're out of touch!


----------



## TWhite

My favorites are a tie between the Bloch Concerto Grosso #1 and the Vaughn-Williams Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis. I find both of them remarkable.

Tom


----------



## thatperson

Theres also David Diamond's rounds for strings, and Carl Ruggles Portals.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Xenakis's _Shaar _is rather more substantial than most of the pieces suggested so far, and Penderecki's _Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima_ is an important work, if only as a compendium of innovative techniques.

For the less adventurous, John Adams's_ Shaker loops_ is amongst his best works.


----------



## starry

Head_case said:


> FTW = 'For the win!'
> FTL = 'For the lose!'
> 
> Keep with it! You don't want to give non-classical folk the impression we're out of touch!


And +1 means 'add my agreement with the person above (or quoted)'.

I try and keep up with these new things.


----------



## Sid James

I've recently been listening to Villa-Lobos' _Bachianas Brasileiras _& the 9th one (a prelude & fugue) is for string orchestra. It's a very interesting piece, starting with a glissando effect (the prelude is more 'out-there') & ending in a more traditional way (reminds me a bit of Hovhaness, actually)...


----------



## maestro267

Some that haven't been mentioned yet:

Vaughan Williams - _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_
Stravinsky - _Apollo_
Glass - _Symphony No. 3_, for 19 strings
Tavener - _The Protecting Veil_, for cello and string orchestra

All very fine works, imo.


----------



## ollyhiggs

i think that Strauss' 'Also Sprach Zarathustra' has some incredible string writing... look especially at 'von der Hinterweltlern', its incredible!!


----------



## kwansk

Tchaikovsky String Serenade
Dvorak String Serenade 
Bach Brandenburg concertos

3 of the pieces ever written for String orchestras


----------



## notesetter

One of my favorite works for strings is Honegger's Symphony #2. Written at the outset of World War 2, the tone of the work is serious and dramatic. The last movement ends with a bright major key chorale melody which is reinforced with a solo trumpet, according to the composer, to give the effect of "pulling out an organ stop".


----------



## Aramis

Could I have some recommendations of works/movements for string orchestra that are nocturnes either by name and character or even by character only, please?


----------



## altiste

*Christopher Culpo*

Aramis, there's a work by Christopher Culpo titled _3 Visages_, the second movement is nocturnal in character, very dark in mood, one of my favorite movements ever for string orchestra. I played it once with my orchestra so have a recording of it, it's not available on CD or the web as far as I know but I could email an mp3 of it if you want. The 3rd movement is however on CC's site but is TOTALLY different to the second so won't really give you much idea of what the second is like. Here's the link to the 3rd movement: http://www.myspace.com/christopherculpo


----------



## Chopin_Fan777

Definitely Bach's Brandenburg Concertos
Elgar's Serenade for Strings in E minor (British nationalism well expressed)
Adagio for Strings by Samuel Barber.


----------



## notesetter

Meditation on an Old Czech Chorale 'St. Wenceslas' - Josef Suk


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## KJohnson




----------



## waldvogel

My first post here... it seems to be a great forum.

A couple of my favourite pieces for string orchestra are Grieg's Holberg Suite, and Richard Strauss' Metamorphosen for 23 strings.


----------



## SuperTonic

This is one of my favorite pieces for string orchestra. Lutoslawski composed it in memory of Bartok.


----------



## Aramis

Not original arrangement, but still extremely beautiful:


----------



## Xaltotun

There's a string orchestra version of Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht... it's quite awesome, and extremely nocturnal (take note Aramis!). R. Strauss' Metamorphosen is another exquisite string orchestra piece.


----------



## johnfkavanagh

Stravinsky's _Concerto in D_, surely?

Steve Martland's _Crossing The Border_ is an amazing piece, well worth a listen.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I suggest Sibelius' _Andante festivo_ which was arranged by the composer for string orchestra and a recording of which exists with Sibelius conducting.


----------



## chalkpie

"Best" is purely subjective of course, but I love:

V.Demeurer dans l’Amour from Messaien's Éclairs sur l'au-delà...


----------



## jdavid

Polednice said:


> How has Dvorak's _Serenade_ gone unmentioned?! You all ought to be ashamed of yourselves


And, I believe it is the Serenade in E Minor - a really gorgeous, rapturous work in several movements - I was browsing the thread to see if it had been posted and was going to pounce on it, but found yours.

The Beethoven String Quartet Op. 131 in C# minor has been very successfully arranged for string orchestra - I think there is a great Vienna recording with Bernstein, maybe. I also heard a string orchestra version 'live' of the Shostakovich 8th String Quartet in C Minor - it was intense. I don't know if a recording can be found...if not get the quartet, it is rather symphonic sounding, anyway. cheers!

quick edit: Ernst Bloch also has a great piece for string orchestra - it may be a serenade, actually. Very modal.


----------



## clavichorder

Has William Schuman's 5th symphony for Strings been mentioned. The early Bernstein recording of that piece is incredible.


----------



## Lukecash12

Roslavet's Chamber Symphony:


----------



## chalkpie

clavichorder said:


> Has William Schuman's 5th symphony for Strings been mentioned. The early Bernstein recording of that piece is incredible.


Yes - good call!


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Schuman 3, 5, & 8 on one CD w/ Bernstein? I'm there!
This will complete my Schuman cycle, save for no. 6.

Thanks for the mention!


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^
Its the best recording of his 3rd I've ever heard, enjoy!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

A big discovery. I bought this CD.


----------

